# Walgreens requests from Doordash



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Received a Walgreens order the other day. I accepted because it paid pretty well. But then I noticed that I was supposed to shop for the items myself and pay with the red card . No thanks, cancel!


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Same here. Cancel.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If it’s less than 5 items, low miles, and $10 I’ll do it. Most don’t fit the bill so most get declined.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

It depends on the situation I guess. My order had 21 items on the list and was a 6 mile drive.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> It depends on the situation I guess. My order had 21 items on the list and was a 6 mile drive.


WOW, that is a total no go!!! If the order has more than 5 items at Walgreens or CVS the chances that they have all the items and the correct sizes are slim to none. Then it's a big hassle and a time killer. In my experience, if it was 21 items then there were probably at least 7 items that would be a problem. It's not like a supermarket, they have limited quantities and selection. If they want 21 items that should be a Whole Foods or instacart order.

These have to be quick turnarounds to be worthwhile.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Has anybody seen/taken Petsmart runs? I saw a couple within minutes a few months ago, but no offers since. My wife giggles like a giddy maniac at every Walgreens offer. She’s taken 5 or 6, just a few items on each, short drives, tipped extravagantly, and can always think of something to pick up for herself on the trip.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> It depends on the situation I guess. My order had 21 items on the list and was a 6 mile drive.


What was the pay?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> What was the pay?


Around $8


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Around $8


That's no bueno. Not enough to for 21 items.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> That's no bueno. Not enough to for 21 items.


Are you seriously telling him that isn't enough money for him to have taken it? We all do this differently. I wouldn't have taken it, but lots of people would have. Live and let live.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Has anybody seen/taken Petsmart runs? I saw a couple within minutes a few months ago, but no offers since. My wife giggles like a giddy maniac at every Walgreens offer. She's taken 5 or 6, just a few items on each, short drives, tipped extravagantly, and can always think of something to pick up for herself on the trip.


I've done a couple of Petsmart orders. The order was ready when I arrived. I didn't have to look for the items.



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Are you seriously telling him that isn't enough money for him to have taken it? We all do this differently. I wouldn't have taken it, but lots of people would have. Live and let live.


$8 is not enough for me to walk around the store trying to find 21 items, then wait in line to pay for it.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Are you seriously telling him that isn't enough money for him to have taken it?


Yes. Yes I am.

For the record, I said it wasn't worth it. That means I wouldn't have taken it. If you like working for peanuts be my guest.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Yes. Yes I am.
> 
> For the record, I said it wasn't worth it. That means I wouldn't have taken it. If you like working for peanuts be my guest.


No. I know. I was being *****y. I'd just read the thread about from the dude complaining about having to hit play and walk out of the room while the sexual misconduct video was playing, and I had just read an article about people complaining that they had to see black people interacting with Hershey's Kisses. Sorry, Montco.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Walgreens orders have been very good to me. They seem to be comprised of foods someone might eat if they had the "munchies" and Monster energy drinks. The payout is better than most of my other orders as I get my best tips from these customers. 

I haven't ever had one for over 10 items.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> No. I know. I was being @@@@@y. I'd just read the thread about from the dude complaining about having to hit play and walk out of the room while the sexual misconduct video was playing, and I had just read an article about people complaining that they had to see black people interacting with Hershey's Kisses. Sorry, Montco.


No worries.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

All of the Walgreens orders I’ve gotten so far have been in the $5-$7 range. 

I’ve done two of them so far.

One was a very easy 7 item order. The other was a pain... hard to find items, one item out of stock, customer not responding to texts.

Not worth it, IMO.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> $8 is not enough for me to walk around the store trying to find 21 items, then wait in line to pay for it.


Absolutely. To drive there, shop for 21 items, check out, and then driven to the drop off would have been close to an hour for that $8 pay!


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

I have done a few. Had to purchase tampons.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

1rightwinger said:


> I have done a few. Had to purchase tampons.


For the customer? &#128514;


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> For the customer? &#128514;


Yup. I guess it want too bad. But I draw the line if the order contains depends - instant cancel.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Meanwhile, should keep canceling for shop driverself deliveries.
Later time, Walgreens and CVS will assign staffs to take care of on line orders.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

21 items for 8 bucks,,,insta doesn't even pay that low that's a easy half hour to 45 min from time of request to delivery....that's a easy pass...add another ten or 15 then maybe


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ve been getting a lot of these lately. Late night/early morning Some decent ones. $10 5-7 items 3-4 miles. I seriously think of doing it. I just can’t get past the shopping part.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

They need to increase the pay if they want me to walk up and down isles picking items off the shelves and standing in line waiting to pay for it and then driving my POV to deliver.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Is there any way to see the items before you accept?


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> Is there any way to see the items before you accept?


Yes that little red logo when u minimize the screen click on it


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

They should have employees put the order together since they're more familiar where the stuff is, there are small grocery stores that do it like that makes life much more easier, there are a few 7-11 that do it like that too.

Funny I just accepted a Walgreens order as I finished typing my comment lol, took me 10 minutes to complete the order.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I decline anything that's not a restaurant or bakery.

I didn't sign up to do your shopping for you.

Get off your fat lard ass. : )


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Capitalism said:


> Yes that little red logo when u minimize the screen click on it


Got it. Thanks


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Walgreens and CVS trips can actually work out pretty well. The pay is usually a few dollars more, and later at night it beats the hell out of drive-thrus. You just have to be careful about what orders you accept, like every other door dash order, to make sure you don't accept a low pay and high mileage trip. You also have to pay attention to how many items are in the order- typically 5 or 6 is my limit. Another helpful trick is if you can't find the exact flavor or size of the item you're looking for, just get something as close as possible.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Has anybody seen/taken Petsmart runs? I saw a couple within minutes a few months ago, but no offers since. My wife giggles like a giddy maniac at every Walgreens offer. She's taken 5 or 6, just a few items on each, short drives, tipped extravagantly, and can always think of something to pick up for herself on the trip.


I thought petsmart were total shit .I do a bit of IC where you have to shop for it .
DD had it ready for you . In and out .Now CVS and WALGREENS . you need to shop . 
Keep these orders higher . My min for driving restaurant food is 1.50 per mile or pass.
So CVS WG. i am 2.5 a mile min or will say something like 8 bucks 2 miles or 12 bucks 4 miles 
Its working for me where i keep my 20 hr earnings .


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> They should have employees put the order together since they're more familiar where the stuff is, there are small grocery stores that do it like that makes life much more easier, there are a few 7-11 that do it like that too.
> 
> Funny I just accepted a Walgreens order as I finished typing my comment lol, took me 10 minutes to complete the order.
> 
> ...


They aren't directly partnered with the drug stores.


----------



## Golfer48625 (May 6, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> They should have employees put the order together since they're more familiar where the stuff is, there are small grocery stores that do it like that makes life much more easier, there are a few 7-11 that do it like that too.
> 
> Funny I just accepted a Walgreens order as I finished typing my comment lol, took me 10 minutes to complete the order.
> 
> ...


Shopping for customer's stuff isn't always easy like the order above. What about finding diificult-to-find items, finding a clerk to help locate items, sold out items, getting approval for substitutions from customer, and just reaching the customer, red-card problems at checkout .....all can take time!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Absolutely. To drive there, shop for 21 items, check out, and then driven to the drop off would have been close to an hour for that $8 pay!


$8 should be the tip; pay for this should be $20+, so $28 minimum.

8 bucks for driving to a store, shopping for 28 items and then driving them to a customer is a joke.



Golfer48625 said:


> ...finding diificult-to-find items, finding a clerk to help locate items, sold out items, getting approval for substitutions from customer, and just reaching the customer, red-card problems at checkout


ROFL, F that.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Golfer48625 said:


> Shopping for customer's stuff isn't always easy like the order above. What about finding diificult-to-find items, finding a clerk to help locate items, sold out items, getting approval for substitutions from customer, and just reaching the customer, red-card problems at checkout .....all can take time!


Yeah, that's why I did the order above because it was easy, I'm not dealing with all that stuff.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I've only done 3, the 1st was 3 items and they were out of 2 without anything to substitute 🤣.
The next 2 were actually just some pop and candy and paid well.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Around $8


Haha


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

If it is 1 or two items, Walgreens or CVS, and the pay is right, I will take them. Any other groceries, or Walmart, DECLINE!!!


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

The sizes never seem to match up. 6oz oreos are 5.5oz etc...

But yeah anything over 5 and you are a personal shopper that will have to call them. Nope, I am not someone's house *****.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Postmates is getting out of control with chewing up the driver’s time. Most orders now require the driver to order with the Postmates Debit Card which obviously means it won’t be ready. So dumb. 

They also try to get drivers to go into grocery stores to shop for items . Most of the customers tip...however the distance to the customer is so short the overall pay ends up being average for the time and annoyance involved .


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Pro tip: Never do red card orders!!! Waste of time and energy


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Pro tip: Never do red card orders!!! Waste of time and energy


You mean placing and paying for orders at Wendy's isn't profitable?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I accepted one today since it was only 2 items and $2+/mile. They were out of both items so I wound up just canceling. I wind up cancelling more than half of my Walgreens orders (I rarely accept) due to not having the item


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> You mean placing and paying for orders at Wendy's isn't profitable?


The Wendy's in my area are prepaid!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> The Wendy's in my area are prepaid!


Mine too, they changed it about a month ago.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> The Wendy's in my area are prepaid!


It was the first place that came to mind. Yeah, I saw the big announcement when it happened. Wendy's is an automatic decline for me on any platform.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I delivered 2 boxes of coffee from Walgreen's to a residence 3 blocks away for $9.50.

Coffee drinkers tip better than those ordering "unmentionables". :whistling:


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Took the first one. 1 item, 1.5 miles, $8.50. I’ll probably do another one if the number of items is low.


----------

